# ❅❄!FESTIVE SPIRIT GIVEAWAY!❄ ❅



## Michaelsa (12/12/16)

THE WAY IT WORKS:
Show us below how you are being festive or kind this festive season with a picture
Be it hugging a loved one or baking cookies.
The chosen winner shall receive a brand new DEMON KILLER BUILD MAT.
The winner shall be chosen on the 20th of December.
1 Picture =One Entry
Random.org will decide.
lets bring some festive holiday spirit to our home











ALRIGHT GUYS HAVE FUN
AND REMEMBER
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/16)



Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Michaelsa (12/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78471


Oom Rob being festive with 1/3 of a Ginger Bread House

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Petrus (13/12/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus (13/12/16)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Petrus (13/12/16)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (13/12/16)

@Rob Fisher ..... you don't qualify m8 since your life is one big Christmas present already.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Genosmate (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78496


I just have too.....

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/16)

Genosmate said:


> I just have too.....
> View attachment 78503



Just as handsome... maybe a little older... but still a Babe Magnet!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just as handsome... maybe a little older... but still a Babe Magnet!


We can test it out when you come to the republic,I'll have the convertible and I'll supply two dobermanns

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (13/12/16)

Merry Xmas to one and all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Tree decorating on Sunday, a rarely-used device got to share the special moment with me...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 78496


Now that is far more Festive, sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Rob Fisher ..... you don't qualify m8 since your life is one big Christmas present already.


But you do qualify, if you post a picture

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 78478


Loving all of your pictures @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

Genosmate said:


> I just have too.....
> View attachment 78503


Just need to decorate the palm trees too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

Oceanic Vapes said:


> Merry Xmas to one and all


And to all a happy holiday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (13/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Tree decorating on Sunday, a rarely-used device got to share the special moment with me...
> 
> View attachment 78537


Showing appreciation to the less fortunate is important in these holidays, loving it @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (13/12/16)

Merry merry everyone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (13/12/16)

In our home this happens the beginning of the festive season. Helping my mom bake biscuits

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Michaelsa (14/12/16)

Keep 'em coming guys, you still have 8 days to spread some joy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/12/16)

Xmas Minikins guys!!!

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (14/12/16)

There you go @Jp1905 see your not alone with your purple minikin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (14/12/16)

In the spirit of giving, this is an Ijust 2 I bought to give to a friend to help him get off the stinkies. Will snap another one when I meet him next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (15/12/16)

Does giving my wife a purple minikin and gold serpent count?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Michaelsa (15/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Does giving my wife a purple minikin and gold serpent count?


That does indeed, that's one lucky wife

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

jpzx12rturbo said:


> Does giving my wife a purple minikin and gold serpent count?



Awesome present @jpzx12rturbo
Love that purple!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeRelated (15/12/16)

Trying to keep my supply festive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Snowball (15/12/16)

Mmmmm Xmas Lunch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa (15/12/16)

I hasten to say blue lobster, because it sounds like a strange vanerial disease.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Michaelsa (15/12/16)

I have to just commend you on the flavour's name.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Snowball (15/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> I have to just commend you on the flavour's name.




Mmmm that actually could work nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/12/16)

Net so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (17/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> I hasten to say blue lobster, because it sounds like a strange vanerial disease.


Like blue waffles?

WARNING!!! 
If you don't know what it is......
DO NOT GOOGLE IT!
What you see cannot be unseen!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jan (17/12/16)

kimbo said:


> In our home this happens the beginning of the festive season. Helping my mom bake biscuits
> 
> View attachment 78568


@kimbo are those koffie koekies?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (17/12/16)

Jan said:


> @kimbo are those koffie koekies?


The koffie koekies were the first batch these are kondensmelk koekies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (17/12/16)

kimbo said:


> The koffie koekies were the first batch these are kondensmelk koekies


In that case show some respect. One can never ever refer to koffie koekies as biscuits

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (17/12/16)

Jan said:


> In that case show some respect. One can never ever refer to koffie koekies as biscuits


Skies Mnr

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (17/12/16)

kimbo said:


> The koffie koekies were the first batch these are kondensmelk koekies


Dengit man you sitting on a gold mine! Sell these on the forum I'd be your first customer.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Michael Buys (17/12/16)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (17/12/16)

Snowball said:


> Mmmmm Xmas Lunch


NOOOO! You cannot eat the blue Crawdad!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Michaelsa (20/12/16)

12 Hours left to Enter guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (20/12/16)

So I don't have a picture of this so don't expect to be entered into the draw.

Although yesterday I gave away a hamper to a homeless guy on the side of the street. We give these hampers to our support staff so had one left over and decided a homeless person would really appreciate something like this.

They have a whole lot of various foods inside a backpack.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michaelsa (20/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> So I don't have a picture of this so don't expect to be entered into the draw.
> 
> Although yesterday I gave away a hamper to a homeless guy on the side of the street. We give these hampers to our support staff so had one left over and decided a homeless person would really appreciate something like this.
> 
> They have a whole lot of various foods inside a backpack.


Well you have earned an entry for that my friend.
You fantastic human, you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (20/12/16)

Me and the small one being crazy. That how we roll in the festive season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Michaelsa (20/12/16)

antonherbst said:


> Me and the small one being crazy. That how we roll in the festive season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Michaelsa (20/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79084
> View attachment 79085
> View attachment 79086


Oom getting all the entries that he can in
Looking awesome @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79084
> View attachment 79085
> View attachment 79086


Santa looks more like the Godfather here!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 79084
> View attachment 79085
> View attachment 79086


1st pic being all festive like, Second pic carries on the jolly Gees and the last one is like Baaaaaaa Humbug..... LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lukeness (20/12/16)

Family fun

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/16)

Lukeness said:


> Family fun
> View attachment 79088


Your beard makes Santa's look like it needs some love. Epic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Michaelsa (20/12/16)

8 Hours LEFT guys!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

Me and my girls. 






Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape0206 (20/12/16)

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_o (20/12/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (20/12/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (20/12/16)

Rocking my grandson to sleep in the hammock, strung up a little awning to keep the sun off him.
Its when I saw his eyes were closed that I used a long string to continue rocking from inside the house. 



Oh, nevermind the weeds, i'm not one of those gardening granddads, obviously.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Michaelsa (20/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> Rocking my grandson to sleep in the hammock, strung up a little awning to keep the sun off him.
> Its when I saw his eyes were closed that I used a long string to continue rocking from inside the house.
> View attachment 79117
> 
> ...


What a man @blujeenz 
What a man

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (21/12/16)

Expect the announcement upon the morrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit (21/12/16)

Oh the suspense, the drama. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Snowball (21/12/16)

Wish the best for all of us

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (21/12/16)

Thank you guys for being so patient with me.
Thank you all for participating in the little giveaway and spreading the festive love all around 
We are all winners these holidays, it's just a matter of perspective 

Happy holidays

Now...
Please Join me in congratulating @antonherbst 
​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Quakes (21/12/16)

Congratulations @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

Way to go @antonherbst !!!! Enjoy the mat!

Good stuff @Michaelsa , thanks for sharing your presents with us!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tockit (21/12/16)

congrats @antonherbst, Looks like my luck is improving lol. going from last on the Hazeworks and Vapour mountain comp to 3rd.... Here's hoping to be tops of the Xmas giveaway comp.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (21/12/16)

Tockit said:


> congrats @antonherbst, Looks like my luck is improving lol. going from last on the Hazeworks and Vapour mountain comp to 3rd.... Here's hoping to be tops of the Xmas giveaway comp.


Birthdays reset your luck rotation. So it looks like if you got a high placing here, you're doomed for another low one soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gersh (21/12/16)

I'm in the middle woohoo . lol ,, feels like I won just seeing my name .. congrats @antonherbst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tockit (21/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Birthdays reset your luck rotation. So it looks like if you got a high placing here, you're doomed for another low one soon!


Haai Suga wena, Dont come with those negative vibrations here man

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (21/12/16)

Thanks guys i am really glad to be part of this forum and would give back all that i learn and see in my vape experience. And also here to help. My door is always open to help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## kimbo (21/12/16)

Congratulations @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (21/12/16)

Wow, congratulations @antonherbst, I hope you and your family have a blessed Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Calvinh (21/12/16)

Gersh said:


> View attachment 79116
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are those "secret santa socks" @Gersh

Grats @antonherbst !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gersh (21/12/16)

@Calvinh hahahahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (21/12/16)

Congrats @antonherbst enjoy your prize!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Congrats @antonherbst !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanTheMan (21/12/16)

The only baking i'm doing this festive season is at 4:20 tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/12/16)

Nicely done



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael Buys (25/12/16)

Michaelsa said:


> Thank you guys for being so patient with me.
> Thank you all for participating in the little giveaway and spreading the festive love all around
> We are all winners these holidays, it's just a matter of perspective
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Joh, so darn close! Second place haha. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (24/1/17)

I dont know how to or what to say but this prize was jinxed from the start. Myself and @Michaelsa arranged for the prize to be delivered via postnet to my closest branch and due to the festive crunch times it was only sent out after Christmas. And then about 4 days later Michael made contact with me again to find out if i have received my build mat yet. To both our disappointment i had not. So Michael tried again and this time around i forgot about it About 2 weeks later i remembered and realized that my prize still was not delivered. Then myself and Michael made a plan to get it sent to a physical address via his couriers. And now almost another 2 weeks later and still no gift. @Michaelsa i want to say thanks for the effort and the idea behind this prize but i am now going to give up on the courier services in our amazing country. I have not received the prize yet and due to it being over a month now i will accept the loss as n gift from our beloved country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

If it was sent by courier they will be able to tell you where it was delivered to?


----------



## antonherbst (24/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> If it was sent by courier they will be able to tell you where it was delivered to?



I have tried to get the details from Michael but to no avail yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/1/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have tried to get the details from Michael but to no avail yet.



@Michaelsa ?


----------



## Michaelsa (25/1/17)

From the bottom of my piece of black coal, I would like to extend my largest of apologies.

In all honesty I am at fault, I forgot about this completely.
Postnet did get the package back to me, I was supposed to send it off again last week, but forgot.

I shall send it off today and send you all the details. 


Sincerely the forgetful student. 
@Rob Fisher @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## antonherbst (31/1/17)

I have now given up on this prize. This prize was not destined for my desk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/17)

antonherbst said:


> I have now given up on this prize. This prize was not destined for my desk.




@Michaelsa ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## antonherbst (31/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Michaelsa ?



@Michaelsa has not looked at the forum from Thursday afternoon as i can see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelsa (1/2/17)

Just got back from the couriers.
Attempt #4 is in full swing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

